# Short Shifting



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

I have seen a few short shift kits advertised for older altima's and I was just curious if any were offered for the se-r and if anyone has one installed. I know activetuning offers one but I'm not sure if its for the 3.5 or 2.5 engine. Any help would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i did a quick search and this is what i came up with
http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=315&osCsid=...


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

This kit will NOT work on 2005 and up Altima SE-R 6 Speed Transmission


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

this one might... didnt see a disclaimer here...
http://www.twmperformance.com/shortshifters/nissanshortshifters/nissanaltimashortshifters.htm


----------



## i8acobra (May 12, 2006)

Any shifter that fits the '04 and older Altima will not work with the '05+. According to the R&D guy at B&M, the pivot ball is larger on the '05+ models.


----------

